# Wolf generator WP3200LR



## johnie72 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am trying to find out if anyone has one of these Generators can help, I have bought the above and I cannot find a manual for it on the net,
I would like to know how can I get it to run smoothly as it seems to be hunting as if the mixture is not quite right, is there any way to rectify it.

Johnie72


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Have you tried stripping down the carb and cleaning the jets?


----------



## johnie72 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Wolf generator*

Thanks Bill will give it a try, I would not have thought it would be that as it is a new one, but I will do as you suggest.

Cheers

Johnie72


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

Morning - I had a similar problem with my Honda genny.It turned out to be an adjustment screw on the throttle linkage had slackened itself off. It was the screw that adjusted the revs when on load. Worth a try.

Regards Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stick your finger up the exhaust (not when it is running or still hot  ).

If your finger is black, it is getting too much fuel or not enough air.

If your finger (or the pipe) is white or very pale grey then you are not getting enough fuel.

On most engines, you screw the mixture adjustment inwards to weaken and out to enrich the mixture.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Make sure the bleed valve on the filler cap is open to let air in?..


----------

